# update on enteragam..



## wumonty (Jan 10, 2008)

so i started enteragam few days ago, it sure helps with the diarrhea. i have the 1st formed stool in 7 months. However, i still have the discomfort/tightness in the lower left colon. i'll continue and see. i only take half a pack/day. cause a full pack made me feel a bit constipated.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Glad to hear you are seeing some success with it!


----------



## wumonty (Jan 10, 2008)

i wouldn't call it success yet. when i take it, it seems to throw me into a constipated no motility, bloated gas feeling. not much better than spasm/contracting feeling. i have the same problem with immodium and any anticholenergic. seems my gut is very sensitive.. either too much motility or too little like a switch flip... not something in between..


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> it sure helps with the diarrhea


Sorry I kind of took that for success. 

Actually many people have that problem with imodium. That's why I always suggest people take an antigas (simethicone product) with it. Also try peppermint tea, capsules or even strong Altoids for help with the spasms. Also ask the Dr if you can lessen the dose a bit more if what you are currently taking is constipating.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the update.....sad that for some of us we find constipation something to envy!

Try and anti-gas......


----------



## kspa35 (May 15, 2014)

does it have a taste to it?


----------



## wumonty (Jan 10, 2008)

y hear you about envious of constipation. i've had both ibs-d and ibs-c. and i have to say, both are bad. currently having diarrhea, so wish for constipation. but i remember when i was having constipation, gosh, how much i would give to go to poo and not have little tiny pebbles come out.

enteragam has some mediciny taste, but not bad.

i stopped taking it for 4 days, and changed to fodmap diet yesterday. oh my... major watery diarrhea to today 10x/ now....


----------



## tslade2012 (Sep 11, 2014)

Enteragam is not covered by insurance and is expensive but I decided to give it a try. It caused horrible gas that did not subside. On a post here I ordered some acacia fiber from Heathers Tummy Store and it is AWESOME. I've had some spells but much much better. If you haven't tried it, it's definitely worth a shot. I won't go without it now.


----------



## Pattijean (Mar 31, 2013)

Good info on Enteragam because I will be trying it, despite expense) after month long antibiotics (talk about expense: $1,500+!!!) I'll try the Heathers Tummy Store. Does it have a website?


----------



## ahaskins (Nov 5, 2014)

I started Enteragam yesterday. But I went on my insurance companies website today and they do not cover it so even if it works, I won't be able to continue taking it. Story of my life. I take Bentyl 3 times a day and it helps but I still have many many episodes so he wanted me to try Enteragam along with the Bentyl.


----------

